# Saudi Arabia largest military exercise ''Sword of Abdullah''



## Arabian Legend

The largest military exercise in the history of Saudi Arabia to be conducted in less than two weeks from now. Different branches of the Army and divisions of internal and homeland security with 100k personnels will be involved. This thread will be updated regularly once the exercise kicks off.

Please feel free to discuss, inquire or/and participate in a constructive manner.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Indos

Indonesia need military exercise with Saudi and other Muslim countries, to bring Muslim nation get closer and closer to one another ...Never heard before that our military has it with Saudi.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

That's amazing, I hope there will be good media coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

What aspect of warfare they are trying to validate?

This exercise will be a first clear outlook on what the Saudi military is thinking. I hope that we are sending observers.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## al-Hasani

Awsome news.

I have been waiting for a proper military parade for quite some time now!



Yzd Khalifa said:


>



Excellent video.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rockstar08

dam 100k armed forces wow .... if someone can post pics or videos that would be awesome //

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rockstar08 said:


> dam 100k armed forces wow .... if someone can post pics or videos that would be awesome //


The drills will be conducted in two weeks.


We will keep you up to date ..,

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> What aspect of warfare they are trying to validate?
> 
> This exercise will be a first clear outlook on what the Saudi military is thinking. I hope that we are sending observers.



Hey boss, Kia ho raha hai?

No details so far, I'll keep you posted anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> Hey boss, Kia ho raha hai?
> 
> No details so far, I'll keep you posted anyway.



Kuch khass naheen. App batao? 

I can see you making progress - awaiting details


----------



## Belew_Kelew

Informant said:


> 100k? Pfft not enough for mighty Iran.




With a reserve of 1.5 Billion Sunni's, people still look at saudia arabia and underestimate them they don't understand that any attack on saudia arabia is far more serious than what they think. Iran are not stupid to attack saudia arabia they would get torn a new one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Belew_Kelew

doritos said:


> is that u in the pic, nice bic



No It is not me. but thanks anyway.


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The drills will be conducted in two weeks.
> 
> 
> We will keep you up to date ..,



thanks in advance .. by the way , where these drills wlll be conducted ?? I mean where in KSA ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rockstar08 said:


> thanks in advance .. by the way , where these drills wlll be conducted ?? I mean where in KSA ?



You're very welcome  

The drills, as usual, will be divided into several phases. Each phase will have its own arena.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

Will there be Peace Hawks II this year In KSA?


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> You're very welcome
> 
> The drills, as usual, will be divided into several phases. Each phase will have its own arena.



okie doki , is there any new weapons ,tank,aircraft or ship to be expected to take part in these drills ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rockstar08 said:


> okie doki , is there any new weapons ,tank,aircraft or ship to be expected to take part in these drills ?



There are no major naval projects to be introduced in the coming 2 years at least. Else, most of the military equipments KSA is inducting are brand-new, thus, more training is needed to enhance our self-defense capabilities. 


I do expect a Pakistani presence, participation, and media coverage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Yzd Khalifa said:


> There are no major naval projects to be introduced in the coming 2 years at least. Else, most of the military equipments KSA is inducting are brand-new, thus, more training is needed to enhance our self-defense capabilities.
> 
> 
> I do expect a Pakistani presence, participation, and media coverage.



I hope training will include terrain similar to the ones on yemen border that is why most of the crap is coming these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

mahatir said:


> I hope training will include terrain similar to the ones on yemen border that is why most of the crap is coming these days.



I strongly agree  

Several drills were conducted recently on this particular aspect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> There are no major naval projects to be introduced in the coming 2 years at least. Else, most of the military equipments KSA is inducting are brand-new, thus, more training is needed to enhance our self-defense capabilities.
> 
> 
> I do expect a Pakistani presence, participation, and media coverage.



well that's what I like about KSA armed forces that now they have best tech available and all is brand new 
sooner or later they will get experience ... just matter of time ..
I hope so that some **** media have access to do coverage .. that would be awesome


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

To the best of my knowledge, Pakistani Media outlets have got a heavy access into KSA. They report everything. 



rockstar08 said:


> well that's what I like about KSA armed forces that now they have best tech available and all is brand new
> sooner or later they will get experience ... just matter of time ..
> I hope so that some **** media have access to do coverage .. that would be awesome



Right now, our focus is primarily concentrated on developing our defense industrial machine through ToTs, local production, running maintenance on our new equipments. 

As for training, I'm seeing a lot of effort in this regard and I expect them to do more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Pakistani Media outlets have got a heavy access into KSA. They report everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, our focus is primarily concentrated on developing our defense industrial machine through ToTs, local production, running maintenance on our new equipments.
> 
> As for training, I'm seeing a lot of effort in this regard and I expect them to do more.



I agree with you , but what makes me little sad about that many people still think KSA army still dependent on other like usa or Pak ... but of course they have no knowledge but that makes me bit angry ...
but its good to see a great experienced and well equipped KSA armed forces ...


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

> I agree with you , but what makes me little sad about that many people still think KSA army still dependent on other like usa or Pak ... but of course they have no knowledge but that makes me bit angry ...
> but its good



Let them. 99% of them aren't qualified enough to deliver such judgments. They practically are angry, jealous, bigoted, and illiterate people.

This shouldn't bother you at all. People will always pick on you for one thing or another. To us, we are indifferent to what people say as long as it doesn't inflict a damage against us.

We achieved a notable victory during the war we had with the terrorists in Yemen. They begged for halting the offense, but it didn't come, not until we decided to do so. During the Gulf War, we had had two direct engagements with the Iraqis, both of which turned in our favor. We took down Iranian jets which violated our air space. Similarly, we conducted tens of anti-terrorism combats operations in KSA, Yemen which were successful.


Our military relations with our allies are crucially important, just like the rest of the world. No country can stand on its own. However, having a military force on a high-alert is all what we seek after.



> but its good to see a great experienced and well equipped KSA armed forces ...



I appreciate it your sentiments. And likewise, I'm so proud of Pakistan.  




rockstar08 said:


> I agree with you , but what makes me little sad about that many people still think KSA army still dependent on other like usa or Pak ... but of course they have no knowledge but that makes me bit angry ...
> but its good to see a great experienced and well equipped KSA armed forces ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Let them. 99% of them aren't qualified enough to deliver such judgments. They practically are angry, jealous, bigoted, and illiterate people.
> 
> This shouldn't bother you at all. People will always pick on you for one thing or another. To us, we are indifferent to what people say as long as it doesn't inflict a damage against us.
> 
> We achieved a notable victory during the war we had with the terrorists in Yemen. They begged for halting the offense, but it didn't come, not until we decided to do so. During the Gulf War, we had had two direct engagements with the Iraqis, both of which turned in our favor. We took down Iranian jets which violated our air space. Similarly, we conducted tens of anti-terrorism combats operations in KSA, Yemen which were successful.
> 
> 
> Our military relations with our allies are crucially important, just like the rest of the world. No country can stand on its own. However, having a military force on a high-alert is all what we seek after.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate it your sentiments. And likewise, I'm so proud of Pakistan.



well yeah I agree with you .. and I didn't have much statistic about KSA counter terrorism operations in yemen .. and I would be thankful if you can provide me with some links where I can read KSA direct battles with iraqies ..
and one more question , do you know that was there any Pakistani involvement in gulf war ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

​Land forces in their way to where the drills is going to be held.

















​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

3 days left, I'm excited

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> 3 days left, I'm excited



69 hours to rock and roll.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Pics please


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> Pics please


Sir war games haven't started yet wait until it starts


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> Pics please



The drill has not begin yet, few more hours left.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MM_Haider

who is Abdullah? Is this some Miltary legend like Aziz Bhatti of Pakistan?


----------



## Zarvan

MM_Haider said:


> who is Abdullah? Is this some Miltary legend like Aziz Bhatti of Pakistan?


Mr their king name is Abdullah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MM_Haider

Zarvan said:


> Mr their king name is Abdullah



It will sound funny if Pak Miltary names their exercise like 'Sword of Nawaz Sharif'/.. etc..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

MM_Haider said:


> It will sound funny if Pak Miltary names their exercise like 'Sword of Nawaz Sharif'/.. etc..


Yes I don't agree with it to they should have named sword of Khalid Bin Waleed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Zarvan said:


> Yes I don't agree with it to they should have named sword of Khalid Bin Waleed



Cultural differences… 

Also, he prop ably didn't know about the name, at least till they brought it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

MM_Haider said:


> who is Abdullah? Is this some Miltary legend like Aziz Bhatti of Pakistan?


Quit trolling. You as an obsessed user about KSA know very well who King Abdullah is and what Abdullah refers to here.

Besides it is just a name of a military exercise.

I cannot wait.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MM_Haider

al-Hasani said:


> Quit trolling. *You as an obsessed user about KSA* know very well who King Abdullah is and what Abdullah refers to here.
> 
> Besides it is just a name of a military exercise.
> 
> I cannot wait.



You have all the right to criticize the idea but not personality!.



Zarvan said:


> Yes I don't agree with it to they should have named sword of Khalid Bin Waleed



Agreed!! Khalid Bin Waleed or any other famous Miltary personality of modern KSA..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Your war games have started I think so where are the pictures
@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @al-Hasani


----------



## al-Hasani

Not that much coverage yet because it has not started for real.​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

*MRAP Oshkosh m-atv*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

@Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @JUBA man exercises are going on for past few days but you guys are not coming up with the pictures what is the reason ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @al-Hasani @JUBA man exercises are going on for past few days but you guys are not coming up with the pictures what is the reason ?



Its coming Akhi, wait for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Arabian Legend said:


> The largest military exercise in the history of Saudi Arabia to be conducted in less than two weeks from now. Different branches of the Army and divisions of internal and homeland security with 100k personnels will be involved. This thread will be updated regularly once the exercise kicks off.
> 
> Please feel free to discuss, inquire or/and participate in a constructive manner.
> 
> Thank you.


Are you Lady? Respected Member. If yes then please use another Avatar that won't display any living thing.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Black Eagle 90 said:


> Are you Lady? Respected Member. If yes then please use another Avatar that won't display any living thing.



As long as it doesn't break the forums rules, it should be fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Arabian Legend said:


> ​Land forces in their way to where the drills is going to be held.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



KSA, Jordan and UAE has now there own vehicles. So KSA, Yemen, Oman, Jordan, UAE, Qatar, Bahrain and Kuwait should sell their Humvees to EU and South East Asian countries.

KSA needs to have a regular Army of 550,000 men along with 210,000 National guards.

Although people would say it is possible but I wish it would come true that KSA, UAE, Oman, Yemen, Jordan and even smaller countries like Kuwait, Bahrain and Qatar would become a single State.


----------



## Arabian Legend

The military parade will be broadcasted this coming Tuesday, then pictures of the exercise will follow. What is more interesting is the Saudi missile force participation.










































​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Sword of Abdullah the King?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hasbara Buster said:


> Sword of Abdullah the King?



Got a problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arabian Legend

AWACS & F-15 formation​


​Tornado




Typhoon, Air refueling tanker, F-15.​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Frogman

Arabian Legend said:


> ​



Who are these guys? 

The extra padding on the shoulders, arms, and legs look incredibly uncomfortable and most probably will be more of a nuisance and hindrance than provide any extra protection, don't seem to be useful at all. 

Is it something that will be rolled out to all similar units or is it Gucci kit these guys have bought themselves? What's with the dude with an AKM slung and an AK-74M pointed?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^

The largest joint military exercise in the history of the armed forces with the participation of large numbers of military units from all branches of the armed forces (Air, Naval, Land) and a number of other military divisions such as the Ministry of the National Guard and the Interior Ministry. Huge number of aircrafts (fighters, transport, air supply, aerie refueling, airborne early warning and control) ships, helicopters including search and rescue, surveillance UAVs and ground equipments of various kinds, short and medium air defense systems and combat vehicles (light armed and Mine resistance...etc, tanks systems and anti-aircraft missiles simulate several scenarios of combat actions offensive and defensive including electronic warfare.

This tactical exercise which carried out on different terrain (the southern region, and the eastern region, and the northern region) managed by the operation and military decision-making center in Riyadh shows the efficiency and teamwork in small and large units of all arm troops and naval forces of KSA in crisis management operations and in dealing with all threats.

Every country has its own military doctrine and structure, to see KSA spacial forces and airborne units fully padded and overly loaded shouldn't be surprising.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## chauvunist

Cooool Pics..*Arabian Legend..
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Frogman

> Every country has its own military doctrine and structure, to see KSA spacial forces and airborne units fully padded and overly loaded shouldn't be surprising.



Firstly, this has nothing to do with doctrine or structure, this is purely a question of whether the kit they have been issued is any good, most likely it's a hindrance that will be abandoned in any real combat scenario due to the added weight affecting the chaps mobility and increased layers in the Saudi sun doesn't seem like a good idea. If you can prove to me it is any way useful I would love it.

Secondly, they are not fully loaded, only one person in the pictures posted has his Combat Equipment Fighting Order (enough provisions and equipment to survive and fight in the field for up to 24 hours, usually kept in a daysack) and that is the medic, none of them seem to have brought along their Combat Equipment Marching Order (Equipment and provisions to survive in the field over multiple days or weeks in some instances, kept in a bergen, heavy as hell), and they haven't left it in a harbour area or drop off point as none of them have their CEFO (CEMO is dropped off or left in the harbour area, CEFO is picked up for recce patrols or when advancing on the enemy). It would also be extremely difficult to put these things on when you're padded up, magazines strapped to the back of the MOLLE is also a naff idea.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

I will be on the side that KSA should be increasing their Regular army to 700,000 men and make it a rotary force which will be doing duties on border security as well on regular basis. More over KSA should be doing JV with EU countries on developing Arms and equipment needed by Soldiers.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Informant

That much gear on an infantry will only hinder movement. In urban warfare scenario it seems helpful but that is the place where maximum mobility is of utmost importance.


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Informant said:


> That much gear on an infantry will only hinder movement. In urban warfare scenario it seems helpful but that is the place where maximum mobility is of utmost importance.


 The drills are taking place in more than 6 geographically different environments ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Yzd Khalifa said:


> The drills are taking place in more than 6 geographically different environments ...



Gucci kits bog you down mayne!


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Informant said:


> Gucci kits bog you down mayne!



I no longer have an affection to Gucci mayne!


----------



## Informant

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I no longer have an affection to Gucci mayne!



No Gucci No Coochie!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Arabian Legend

Great, great updates. Can't wait for the fun to begin for real.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Frogman said:


> Firstly, this has nothing to do with doctrine or structure, this is purely a question of whether the kit they have been issued is any good, most likely it's a hindrance that will be abandoned in any real combat scenario due to the added weight affecting the chaps mobility and increased layers in the Saudi sun doesn't seem like a good idea. If you can prove to me it is any way useful I would love it.
> 
> 
> Secondly, they are not fully loaded, only one person in the pictures posted has his Combat Equipment Fighting Order (enough provisions and equipment to survive and fight in the field for up to 24 hours, usually kept in a daysack) and that is the medic, none of them seem to have brought along their Combat Equipment Marching Order (Equipment and provisions to survive in the field over multiple days or weeks in some instances, kept in a bergen, heavy as hell), and they haven't left it in a harbour area or drop off point as none of them have their CEFO (CEMO is dropped off or left in the harbour area, CEFO is picked up for recce patrols or when advancing on the enemy). It would also be extremely difficult to put these things on when you're padded up, magazines strapped to the back of the MOLLE is also a naff idea.









Those men aren't frontliners infantry but units of the special forces and airborne units assigned for particular missions that require lower and tactical mobility. If you look at the other pics you will find less padded personnel whose objectives differ from those extra padded ones. KSA Combat Aviation Brigade assigned for tactical raids,air assault and support missions, and medical evacuation of pre-arrival forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SALMAN F

Arabian Legend said:


> Those men aren't frontliners infantry but unites of the special forces and airborne units assigned for particular missions that require lower and tactical mobility. If you look at the other pics you will find less padded unites whose objectives differ from those extra padded ones. KSA Combat Aviation Brigade assigned for tactical raids,air assault and support missions, and medical evacuation of pre-arrival forces.


Who is this guy abu iqal and ghutra(kufia)


----------



## Arabian Legend

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who is this guy abu iqal and ghutra(kufia)



Deputy Minister of Defense H.R.H Prince Salman Bin Sultan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Where is Abdullah's sword?


----------



## SALMAN F

Arabian Legend said:


> Deputy Minister of Defense H.R.H Prince Salman Bin Sultan.


Thanks


----------



## Kompromat

Can someone tell me where Saudi armored corps is projecting its focus?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Staff Major General Prince Turki Bin AbdualAzaiz ​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hasbara Buster said:


> Where is Abdullah's sword?


It's in your lung

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabian Legend

Yzd Khalifa said:


> It's in your lung

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Staff Major General Prince Turki Bin AbdualAzaiz​


Finally some good pictures start coming up but still more pictures needed


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Finally some good pictures start coming up but still more pictures needed



Yes more to come these days. Also check out the previous pages, I did post some good pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AUz

Aeronaut said:


> Can someone tell me where Saudi armored corps is projecting its focus?



Nowhere.

They just have alot of tanks and artillery for the sake of it.

Saudi Arabia have no armored threat from Iran. If anything, they have an armored threat from Israel. Thats it.

I can bet that Saudis haven't concentrated their armored forces near Israel border (Along Jordan-Saudi border) but probably towards South-East near Iran...Even though Iran presents no armored threat to the Kingdom 

Saudis need alot of such training exercises, and hardcore discipline in their armed forces. Good to see that they are own their way.

Saudis will have a 35 million to 40 million people maximum living in the kingdom over next century. A strong armed forces for 40 million people is not a bad deal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> ​


In First Picture Sitting Positions are not good


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> In First Picture Sitting Positions are not good



Elaborate please !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Elaborate please !


First position it self doesn't seem right than half of your soldiers are looking like that they have picked up the Gun for the first time in their life the way they are holding the GUN


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> First position it self doesn't seem right than half of your soldiers are looking like that they have picked up the Gun for the first time in their life the way they are holding the GUN



That is baseless judgment. You don't really know in what scenario was this picture taken, nor do i. lets just leave it there for more pics to come. Those are from the navy btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> That is baseless judgment. You don't really know in what scenario was this picture taken, nor do i. lets just leave it there for more pics to come. Those are from the navy btw.


Okay waiting for more pictures


----------



## Arabian Legend

@ 0:45

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rockstar08

@Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani KSA armed forces uses G3 ? similar use by PA ? is it standard rifle or for some section ?

by the good pics , post some more of f-15 beauty eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

rockstar08 said:


> @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani KSA armed forces uses G3 ? similar use by PA ? is it standard rifle or for some section ?
> 
> by the good pics , post some more of f-15 beauty eagle



No not stander. The G3 only used by some paratroopers and naval units. Other naval unites use the Steyr AUG.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al-Masmak MRAP

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


>





I know that it does not fit into these kind of modern military parades but I would have loved to see units with outfits from distant ancient civilizations, Caliphates and even more traditional tribal ones included. Maybe for another time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## burning_phoneix

Arabian Legend said:


> No not stander. The G3 only used by some paratroopers and naval units. Other naval unites use the Steyr AUG.



IIRC, the G3 is being phased out in favour of the G36C



AUz said:


> Nowhere.
> 
> They just have alot of tanks and artillery for the sake of it.
> 
> Saudi Arabia have no armored threat from Iran. If anything, they have an armored threat from Israel. Thats it.
> 
> I can bet that Saudis haven't concentrated their armored forces near Israel border (Along Jordan-Saudi border) but probably towards South-East near Iran...Even though Iran presents no armored threat to the Kingdom
> l



But the closest land border to Iran is in the North East....the south east is the empty quarter...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JUBA

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Aeronaut @Full Moon @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @BLACKEAGLE

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Frosty

First ever taken pictures of the Saudi ballistic missiles.



JUBA said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend



dang you beat me to it lol.

beautiful aren't they?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JUBA

Hadbani said:


> First ever taken pictures of the Saudi ballistic missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> dang you beat me to it lol.
> 
> beautiful aren't they?



Lol, they are indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Full Moon

Yeap, we kept quiet about these missles arsenal for long time, now it is time to move ahead and acknowledge that secrecy can sometimes harm deterrence (which is the main purpose).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Full Moon said:


> Yeap, we kept quiet about these missles arsenal for long time, now it is time to move ahead and acknowledge that secrecy can sometimes harm deterrence (which is the main purpose).



I respect your opinion. Although I like it but I don't think we should reveal a thing to the public.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## burning_phoneix

Damn we still have the DF-3s? We need to upgrade or some shit because those things are old as ****.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Frosty



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Wonderful. Simply wonderful. @JUBA @Hadbani
​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

burning_phoneix said:


> Damn we still have the DF-3s? We need to upgrade or some shit because those things are old as ****.



Already been upgraded into a different customization.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Frosty

Hold on a second....something's fishy.. i see Al-shareef on this lad's name tag.

a coincidence? i say no. Nice selfie @al-Hasani . not too shabby lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slayer786

Iran will be watching. Israel too. Also, it is about time Saudi Arabia needed to flex its muscle. It has to show that it is ready to engage its enemies if attacked. It will be interesting to observe what kind of weapons will it use.


----------



## Full Moon

burning_phoneix said:


> Damn we still have the DF-3s? We need to upgrade or some shit because those things are old as ****.



We also got the DF-21 Chinese missiles in 2007 I believe, and the Ghauri Pakistani missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

Hadbani said:


> Hold on a second....something's fishy.. i see Al-shareef on this lad's name tag.
> 
> a coincidence? i say no. Nice selfie @al-Hasani . not too shabby lol.



You busted me right there my friend.





​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SALMAN F

Who is Abdullah??? Is he abu mut'ab


----------



## AUz

burning_phoneix said:


> But the closest land border to Iran is in the North East....the south east is the empty quarter...



Iran's geography is mountainous...There can't be any "armored" war along North-East....or even entire Iranian war theater.

Saudi Arabia has no armor threat from Iran...only from Israel.


----------



## kasperduba

​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

AUz said:


> Iran's geography is mountainous...There can't be any "armored" war along North-East....or even entire Iranian war theater.
> 
> Saudi Arabia has no armor threat from Iran...only from Israel.



Same goes with Israel. The northeastern front of Tabuk is highly mountainous, neighboring to Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indonesia student

Assalamualaikum
What about iranian military opinian about this exercise?


----------



## Indos

Arabian Legend said:


> Mry7HDbb



This person has three stars rank and still young, around 27 or early 30 I think, I bet he is from royal family, isnt it ?

@Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani


----------



## doritos

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Who is Abdullah??? Is he abu mut'ab



Abd Allāh ibn ʻAbd al-ʻAzīz Āl Sa‘ūd Ḫādim al-Ḥaramayn aš-Šarīfayn

Say it right


----------



## Bratva

Indos said:


> This person has three stars rank and still young, around 27 or early 30 I think, I bet he is from royal family, isnt it ?
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani



What do you think 3 stars mean? He is of Captain rank which is an appropriate rank vis a vis his age



Hadbani said:


> Hold on a second....something's fishy.. i see Al-shareef on this lad's name tag.
> 
> a coincidence? i say no. Nice selfie @al-Hasani . not too shabby lol.



Who is this guy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasperduba



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


>


The second picture is really great more pictures will make me feel more good by the way is SANG also part of exercises or not ?


----------



## kasperduba

Indos said:


> This person has three stars rank and still young, around 27 or early 30 I think, I bet he is from royal family, isnt it ?
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani



It abdulaziz Alqahtani

instagram:abdulaziz_vip_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AUz

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Same goes with Israel. The northeastern front of Tabuk is highly mountainous, neighboring to Jordan.



Then why do Kingdom has such a massive tank force?


----------



## Zarvan

AUz said:


> Then why do Kingdom has such a massive tank force?


They don't have yet but they should have and if the area is mountainous than they should go for Anti Tank Vehicles



al-Hasani said:


>


Man are these latest pictures they seem to be really old or camera really sucks by the way which part the guy belongs who is in second last picture is firing Machine Gun I think @Arabian Legend


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> The second picture is really great more pictures will make me feel more good by the way is SANG also part of exercises or not ?



Yes Sir, The SANG is IN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

indonesia student said:


> Assalamualaikum
> What about iranian military opinian about this exercise?



Wa alaikum assalam, Welcome to the forum.

Saudi Arabia doesn't care about Iran's military opinion. Iran can jump up and down for all we care.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

Slayer786 said:


> Iran will be watching. Israel too. Also, it is about time Saudi Arabia needed to flex its muscle. It has to show that it is ready to engage its enemies if attacked. It will be interesting to observe what kind of weapons will it use.



It doesn't work that way, I believe that the similar experience during Iraq's Gulf War 1991 will be same on Saudi Arabia, dessert geography, and numerous oil fields. Remember Iraq had superior technology during that time. 

You see here, *95% US technology* including tanks, airplanes, and other equipments in Saudi inventory, nothing special. It doesn't make them advantages over others neighbors including Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> It doesn't work that way, I believe that the similar experience during Iraq's Gulf War 1991 will be same on Saudi Arabia, dessert geography, and numerous oil fields. Remember Iraq had superior technology during that time.
> 
> You see here, *95% US technology* including tanks, airplanes, and other equipments in Saudi inventory, nothing special. It doesn't make them advantages over others neighbors including Israel.


Sir advantage comes how they use their weapons Sir and for that these kind of exercises help a lot so they are trained to counter and attack the enemy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

The amount of hate and jealousy some people throw around as a result of ignorance draws a smile on my face and make me politely give them the middle finger and keep on walking.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Al Bhatti

2014-04-29

*Mohamed bin Zayed attends final session of "Abdullah Sword" military exercise in Saudi Arabia *

His Highness General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the U.A.E. Armed Forces, along with His Royal Highness Prince Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Crown Prince, Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, today attended the final session of the "Abdullah Sword" military exercises of the Saudi Armed Forces.

His Majesty King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa of Bahrain and Sheikh Khalid Al-Jarrah Al-Sabah, Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister of Kuwait, were also present.

WAM | Emirates News Agency


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al Bhatti said:


> 2014-04-29
> 
> *Mohamed bin Zayed attends final session of "Abdullah Sword" military exercise in Saudi Arabia *
> 
> His Highness General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the U.A.E. Armed Forces, along with His Royal Highness Prince Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Crown Prince, Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, today attended the final session of the "Abdullah Sword" military exercises of the Saudi Armed Forces.
> 
> His Majesty King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa of Bahrain and Sheikh Khalid Al-Jarrah Al-Sabah, Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister of Kuwait, were also present.
> 
> WAM | Emirates News Agency




Bahrain, Oman, Kuwait, UAE, Qatar, Egypt, Jordan, Pakistan, China military leaders are already in KSA to attend to the final session of the military exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> Sir advantage comes how they use their weapons Sir and for that these kind of exercises help a lot so they are trained to counter and attack the enemy



Not really, every country has use many exercises, what do you think? Saudi doesn't have experiences in any war last 40 years except recent war with Yemen terrorisms (another Muslim brother). Saudi just purchase many US technology and then display them in amazing exercise, that's it. 

Please keep remember yourself Iraq had superior technology more than 2000+ tanks, 450 aircrafts, 1,668 armored personal vehicles, 1,650 artillery, and vice versa during Gulf War 1991. Old days Iraq took alot of prides of these technology which will be same on Saudi Arabia and its similar trainings along with Arab countries.

You just see exercises pictures here that make you feel so good? 


Middle finger can be cut off easily, I will ignore it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

RaptorRX707 said:


> Not really, every country has use many exercises, what do you think? Saudi doesn't have experiences in any war last 40 years except recent war with Yemen terrorisms (another Muslim brother). Saudi just purchase many US technology and then display them in amazing exercise, that's it.
> 
> Please keep remember yourself Iraq had superior technology more than 2000+ tanks, 450 aircrafts, 1,668 armored personal vehicles, 1,650 artillery, and vice versa during Gulf War 1991. Old days Iraq took alot of prides of these technology which will be same on Saudi Arabia and its similar trainings along with Arab countries.
> 
> You just see exercises pictures here that make you feel so good?
> 
> 
> Middle finger can be cut off easily, I will ignore it.


Sir that is why these exercises are important Sir what Iraq had is junk no country in the world is prepared to fight USA Sir Israel is different Sir and what Iraq had was mostly junk and if war will happen than whole world will know what they can do and what they can't do



Arabian Legend said:


> Bahrain, Oman, Kuwait, UAE, Qatar, Egypt, Jordan, Pakistan, China military leaders are already in KSA to attend to the final session of the military exercise.


Last Session has arrived but not much pictures were posted don't know why

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VelocuR

Zarvan said:


> Sir that is why these exercises are important Sir what Iraq had is junk no country in the world is prepared to fight USA Sir Israel is different Sir and what Iraq had was mostly junk and if war will happen than whole world will know what they can do and what they can't do



Lol, it seems people have lost their minds again and again. They will forget easily, you will say same thing Saudi Arabia's most junks if another war is defeated again just like 30 years ago in Gulf War. 

Keep it up more pictures....


----------



## al-Hasani

Quit the idiotic trolling sir.



Arabian Legend said:


> The amount of hate and jealousy some people throw around as a result of ignorance draws a smile on my face and make me politely give them the middle finger and keep on walking.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indonesia student

JUBA said:


> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @Yzd Khalifa @Aeronaut @Full Moon @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @BLACKEAGLE


Was that mock up with same weight for mobility simulation? But DF3 isn't mobile, is it.


----------



## VelocuR

al-Hasani said:


> Quit the idiotic trolling sir.



Is @Arabian Legend lady sir, lovely green dress?


----------



## Arabian Legend

indonesia student said:


> Was that mock up with same weight for mobility simulation? But DF3 isn't mobile, is it.



That is the DF-3 Saudi Arabia bought from China in the late 80s and upgraded recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> That is the DF-3 Saudi Arabia bought from China in the late 80s and upgraded recently.


Did you bought any other Missiles from China recently ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> Did you bought any other Missiles from China recently ?



Yes the DF-21 And another one from Pakistan but are not disclosed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes the DF-21 And another one from Pakistan but are not disclosed.


From Pakistan do you have link of these news or we rumor


----------



## al-Hasani

@kasperduba

اهلا وسهلا عزيزي
لقد قمت بنشر بعض الصور الجيدة جدًا
استمر بالعمل الجيّد

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Zarvan said:


> From Pakistan do you have link of these news or we rumor



Here is what we have. As you can see we have three types of missiles. The one in the middle is definitely Pakistan Made. Now you tell me. Is that Shaheen?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

RaptorRX707 said:


> Is @Arabian Legend lady sir, lovely green dress?



I do not reply to trolls anymore from today on. Trolling should not take place in this thread.



Arabian Legend said:


> عزيزي
> استمر او استمري؟



LOL. Barely slept.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

al-Hasani said:


> @kasperduba
> 
> اهلا وسهلا عزيزي
> لقد قمت بنشر بعض الصور الجيدة جدًا
> استمري بالعمل الجيّد



عزيزي
استمر او استمري؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> Here is what we have. As you can see we have three types of missiles. The one in the middle is definitely Pakistan Made. Now you tell me. Is that Shaheen?


@Aeronaut Can clear that for me is DF-21 the first and which one is last ?


----------



## Al Bhatti

Arabian Legend said:


> عزيزي
> استمر او استمري؟



يعني شو؟ بنات ما يقدرن يدخلن منتدى باكستاني؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Al Bhatti said:


> يعني شو؟ بنات ما يقدرن يدخلن منتدى باكستاني؟




ههههههههه لا اشدعوة بس هو كتب عزيزي بعدين استمري

عزيز*تي* استمري مو عزيزي استمري او عزيزي استمر

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## affan my

Saudi Arab should stop to beset of Syria and work on to resolve there problems with confabulate way instead of implicate USA and other carnal desire countries . Who always be break Muslims brother hood and Pakistan pay their role to stymie on up coming war between two brothers. Saudis must be comprised this think with a very vivid way that they doesn't paternoster of all Muslims countries or if they doesn't stop these wile for the minority people of Syria then may be they capitulate for there legacy from their hands?


----------



## Skywalker

affan my said:


> Saudi Arab should stop to beset of Syria and work on to resolve there problems with confabulate way instead of implicate USA and other carnal desire countries . Who always be break Muslims brother hood and Pakistan pay their role to stymie on up coming war between two brothers. Saudis must be comprised this think with a very vivid way that they doesn't paternoster of all Muslims countries or if they doesn't stop these wile for the minority people of Syria then may be they capitulate for there legacy from their hands?


English Please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Al Bhatti said:


> يعني شو؟ بنات ما يقدرن يدخلن منتدى باكستاني؟



ربما كنت محظوظا
تم تصحيح الجملة الان






​


Arabian Legend said:


> ههههههههه لا اشدعوة بس هو كتب عزيزي بعدين استمري
> 
> عزيز*تي* استمري مو عزيزي استمري او عزيزي استمر
> 
> 
> 
> military parade live now



لكنك لن تستطيع ان تعرف ابدا من تتحدث اليه عبر الانترنت

ربما يصادفني الحظ























affan my said:


> Saudi Arab should stop to beset of Syria and work on to resolve there problems with confabulate way instead of implicate USA and other carnal desire countries . Who always be break Muslims brother hood and Pakistan pay their role to stymie on up coming war between two brothers. Saudis must be comprised this think with a very vivid way that they doesn't paternoster of all Muslims countries or if they doesn't stop these wile for the minority people of Syria then may be they capitulate for there legacy from their hands?



I do not understand what you are trying to say here dear. Maybe because I have slept so little in these past few days. KSA is not a aggressor. It is simple, Al-Asshead must be removed and his hideous regime.

Pakistan can be neutral nobody forces Pakistan here. Let me tell you that KSA knows what it is doing. Pakistan is a great and trusted ally of KSA and we would like to keep it this way.

I think that you do not know what is happening in Syria. Muslims are getting massacred by the hideous child-murderer regime and war criminal regime. Anyway this is not a thread about Syria we have threads about Syria on PDF on the ME section. You should visit them to see what is going on there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indonesia student

Sorry...english please, some of us can't speak in arab...


----------



## al-Hasani

indonesia student said:


> Sorry...english please, some of us can't speak in arab...



Sorry, the moderators should not ban users for writing Arabic or giving infractions like before. We wrote nothing outside the rules. Just a bit of fun due to my first comment in Arabic aimed at @kasperduba our new Saudi Arabian user. We also need an Arab moderator on this section I believe.

Welcome to the forum also.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

al-Hasani said:


> I do not reply to trolls anymore from today on. Trolling should not take place in this thread.



Sorry bro. 

Just telling you the truth, it doesn't make any differences to Saudi Arabia's security, in the past wars you know Arab countries strongly believes in superior technology that were defeated and they will fail again even.


----------



## Imran Khan

saudi defense minister and crown prince slaman bin abdulaziz invited Pakistan army chief to visit exercises sword of abdullah .. he was part of final day ceremony as guest .

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## al-Hasani

RaptorRX707 said:


> Sorry bro.
> 
> Just telling you the truth, it doesn't make any differences to Saudi Arabia's security, in the past wars you know Arab countries strongly believes in superior technology that were defeated and they will fail again even.



But if you say so then it must be true.



Imran Khan said:


> saudi defense minister and crown prince slaman bin abdulaziz invited Pakistan army chief to visit exercises sword of abdullah .. he was part of final day ceremony as guest .



More photos will show up on various Arabic forums. Just patience required.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

No PR89/2014-ISPR Dated: April 28, 2014
Rawalpindi - April 28, 2014: 
To witness Saudi Military Exercise "Sword of Abdullah" Chief of Army Staff (COAS), General Raheel Sharif left today for Kingdom of Saudi Arabia on two days official visit on the invitation of His Royal Highness, the Crown Prince, Deputy Prime Minister and Minister of Defence, Kingdom of Saudi Arabia Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud.

On 29th April, the COAS along with King of Bahrain, Crown Prince of UAE, Prime Minister of Jordan and other military commanders from Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) countries will witness the Exercise.

Earlier, the COAS was seen off at Nur Khan Air Base by senior military officials.

Welcome to ISPR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

4.000 km range and can carry nuclear warheads and conventional explosives weighing up to 2 tons. Yes, this is right.























Soon videos will show up.

@Yzd Khalifa @JUBA @Awadd @Bubblegum Crisis @Hadbani @burning_phoneix @tyrant @BLACKEAGLE @Full Moon where are you?​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## al-Hasani

The Crown Prince is also in attendance with various other officials (governor of Eastern Province, minister of defense, foreign delegations etc.) in Hafar al-Batin!

On the far right is Sheikh Muhammad bin Zayed al-Nahyan of UAE.






























جريدة الرياض : ولي العهد يشرّف مناورات «سيف عبد الله»
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

^^ Duplicated pics @al-Hasani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Arabian Legend said:


> ^^ Duplicated pics @al-Hasani



Not anymore dear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indonesia student

al-Hasani said:


> Sorry, the moderators should not ban users for writing Arabic or giving infractions like before. We wrote nothing outside the rules. Just a bit of fun due to my first comment in Arabic aimed at @kasperduba our new Saudi Arabian user. We also need an Arab moderator on this section I believe.
> 
> Welcome to the forum also.



He3...absolutely request akhi...to all of you...not moderator for banning...
Barokallahufiik...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hakan

Any plans to replace the G3? The Kalshnikovs are fine.


----------



## VelocuR

> Bahrain, Oman, Kuwait, UAE, Qatar, Egypt, Jordan, Pakistan, China military leaders are already in KSA to attend to the final session of the military exercise.



How come USA, UK, Turkey, and wealthy Israel didn't invite to this very important exercise?


----------



## Jaanbaz

MM_Haider said:


> It will sound funny if Pak Miltary names their exercise like 'Sword of Nawaz Sharif'/.. etc..


----------



## al-Hasani

@WebMaster @Aeronaut @Oscar @Jungibaaz @Emmie @nuclearpak @jaibi @Manticore

Please deal with the no-value posts of @RaptorRX707 and @Jungibaaz because they are polluting this excellent thread.

Thank you.



indonesia student said:


> He3...absolutely request akhi...to all of you...not moderator for banning...
> Barokallahufiik...





@Imran Khan we needed you on the ground reporting. Is Hafar al-Batin too far away?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

Arabian Legend said:


> ​
> ​



Those 2 planes are F-16s or EuroFighters on the boeing's right side ?


----------



## jaunty

The name is funny but nice pics.


----------



## Arabian Legend

burning_phoneix said:


> IIRC, the G3 is being phased out in favour of the G36C



Yes the G36, G36K & C are already in service but I don't think the G3 will be kicked out for good though.



salman108 said:


> Those 2 planes are F-16s or EuroFighters on the boeing's right side ?



Those are the EFs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VelocuR

al-Hasani said:


> @WebMaster @Aeronaut @Oscar @Jungibaaz @Emmie @nuclearpak @jaibi @Manticore
> 
> Please deal with the no-value posts of @RaptorRX707 and @Jungibaaz because they are polluting this excellent thread.





RaptorRX707 said:


> How come USA, UK, Turkey, and wealthy Israel didn't invite to this very important exercise?



Just *EXPLAIN* to my simple question, can't you do it? Stop being crying lately with emotional for no reasons. 

Very easy question.


----------



## Indus Falcon

salman108 said:


> Those 2 planes are F-16s or EuroFighters on the boeing's right side ?


Eurofighter


----------



## Zarvan

In the picture General Raheem seems quite excited and hope he is truly impressed


----------



## Arabian Legend

​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Zarvan

Arabian Legend said:


> ​


Keep posting more and more pictures and also of our General watching it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kasperduba

al-Hasani said:


> Sorry, the moderators should not ban users for writing Arabic or giving infractions like before. We wrote nothing outside the rules. Just a bit of fun due to my first comment in Arabic aimed at @kasperduba our new Saudi Arabian user. We also need an Arab moderator on this section I believe.
> 
> Welcome to the forum also.



كلامي باللغة الأنجليزية محدود
: D

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sinnerman108

Arabian Legend said:


> Yes the G36, G36K & C are already in service but I don't think the G3 will be kicked out for good though.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are the EFs.



What are you doing online ... the weather is magnificent outside !
It doesn't happen very often so, Enjoy !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kasperduba

صحيفة تنسم الأيرانيه

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

salman108 said:


> What are you doing online ... the weather is magnificent outside !
> It doesn't happen very often so, Enjoy !



Im very very far from home. 



kasperduba said:


> كلامي باللغة الأنجليزية محدود
> : D



في القسم العربي خذ راحتك 

انا المديرة

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sinnerman108

kasperduba said:


> صحيفة تنسم الأيرانيه



Who can tell me what is wrong with these pics ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

salman108 said:


> Who can tell me what is wrong with these pics ?



Spot the difference or what

Here is one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kasperduba



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Informant

Arabian Legend said:


> Elaborate please !



Not suitable for such a heavy recoil rifle, G3.


----------



## kasperduba



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Informant

Al Bhatti said:


> يعني شو؟ بنات ما يقدرن يدخلن منتدى باكستاني؟



La habibi mafi jayyad


----------



## Sinnerman108

kasperduba said:


>



Caption : A camel is not for spreading MERS, It is for making Madhbi and Madfoon Rice !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Missile

kasperduba said:


>


He does look very excited. Well done habibi.


----------



## Informant

salman108 said:


> Those 2 planes are F-16s or EuroFighters on the boeing's right side ?



Typhoons.


----------



## Sinnerman108

Arabian Legend said:


> Spot the difference or what
> 
> Here is one.



Leave it.
The pictures and coverage was to give a message, and it is doing that very well.

@Yzd Khalifa or @sqn 17 may tell you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Informant

@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend Nice pics, I must say it is a serious reminder for "a" country of KSA's BOWER 

More pics needed. Especially of simulated combat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

kasperduba said:


>


كيووت الولد....نظره ماله كانه اغازل بنات.هههه


----------



## Arabian Legend

salman108 said:


> Leave it.
> The pictures and coverage was to give a message, and it is doing that very well.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa or @sqn 17 may tell you.



Of course this thing has a political dimension, I hope the message has been delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kasperduba

*
@JUBA حياالله
في كل منتدى القاك قدامي O_O
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

kasperduba said:


> *جوبا @ حيا الله *
> *في كل منتدى القاك قداميO_O*



وش معرفك في الموسوعة؟


----------



## kasperduba

Arabian Legend said:


> وش معرفك في الموسوعة؟


أبو جمانه

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

kasperduba said:


> أبو جمانه



اهلا فيك 

وش فيه المنتدى خربان مو قادرة ادخل


----------



## kasperduba

Arabian Legend said:


> اهلا فيك
> 
> وش فيه المنتدى خربان مو قادرة ادخل



صار ضغط على السيرفر وتعطل

العرض كامل

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## kasperduba



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

Arabian Legend said:


> Im very very far from home.
> 
> 
> 
> في القسم العربي خذ راحتك
> 
> انا المديرة


Where are you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

jaunty said:


> The name is funny but nice pics.



It won't be as hilirious as attempting to commit suicide

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Yzd Khalifa said:


> It won't be as hilirious as attempting to commit suicide



What does that mean?


----------



## Sam1980

مرحبا ما الأمر؟
تبين لنا الصور من المناورات الفعلية
وأعني بذلك صورة واسعة

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Sam1980 said:


> مرحبا ما الأمر؟
> تبين لنا الصور من المناورات الفعلية
> وأعني بذلك صورة واسعة



 I like this Sam fella!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kasperduba



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SALMAN F

Arabian Legend said:


> Im very very far from home.
> 
> 
> 
> في القسم العربي خذ راحتك
> 
> انا المديرة


Are you a boy or girl??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

al-Hasani said:


> @Imran Khan we needed you on the ground reporting. Is Hafar al-Batin too far away?


He may prefer to sit in aircon rather than chasing his otherwise passion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

General Raheel Sharif at Sword of Abdullah.

This is really pleasing to see that we also sent a team of observers.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Shah9

can you post decent military parade video including the missile they got recently?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Shah9 said:


> can you post decent military parade video including the missile they got recently?



We don't do parades. 

And no recent missiles is being shown.



Aeronaut said:


> General Raheel Sharif at Sword of Abdullah.
> 
> This is really pleasing to see that we also sent a team of observers.



Hell Yes!!!!!!!



kasperduba said:


> صار ضغط على السيرفر وتعطل
> 
> العرض كامل



مرحباً  2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

Enjoy and the message was sent to hostile entities it must be said.​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Bratva

kasperduba said:


>



Nice arse she got

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JUBA

kasperduba said:


> *@JUBA حياالله
> في كل منتدى القاك قدامي O_O*



هههههههههههه
تسلم حبيبي

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Aeronaut said:


> General Raheel Sharif at Sword of Abdullah.
> 
> This is really pleasing to see that we also sent a team of observers.
> 
> b


Yes Saudi Arabia should now increase its army size too 250000 soldiers at least and also should start going for submarines


----------



## Al Bhatti

April 29, 2014






*Mohamed bin Zayed at military exercise*
*Final session of 'Abdullah Sword' in Saudi Arabia*

General Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, along with Prince Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Crown Prince, Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister of the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, on Tuesday attended the final session of the 'Saif Abdullah' (Arabic for 'Abdullah Sword') military exercise of the Saudi Armed Forces, the largest in the history of the military of the Kingdom.

King Hamad bin Isa Al Khalifa of Bahrain and Sheikh Khalid Al Jarrah Al Sabah, Deputy Prime Minister and Defence Minister of Kuwait, General Raheel Sharif, Pakistan's Chief of Army Staff (COAS) General, Field Marshal Shaikh Khalifa bin Ahmed Al Khalifa, Commander-in-Chief of the Bahrain Defence Force (BDF), and Mohammed bin Nasser Al Rasebi, Secretary General of Ministry of Defence of Oman, were also present.

Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed was greeted upon arrival at the location of the exercise by Prince Saud bin Naif bin Abdul Aziz, Governor of Eastern Province, Prince Jalawi bin Abdulaziz bin Musa'ed Al Saud, Deputy Governor of Eastern Province, Prince Salman bin Sultan bin Abdulaziz, Deputy Defence Minister, Lt-General Hussein bin Abdullah Al Qubail, Saudi Chief-of-Staff, Lt. General Abdulrahman Al Bunyan, Deputy Chief of Staff, Saudi Deputy Chief of Staff and commanders of Saudi Arabia armed forces.

The UAE delegation accompanying the Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi included Sheikh Nahyan bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Chairman of the Board of Trustees of Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan Charitable and Humanitarian Foundation, Mohammad Ahmad Al Bawardi Al Falasi, Undersecretary of the Ministry of Defence, Major General Eisa Saif Mohammad Al Mazroui, Deputy Chief of Staff of UAE Armed Forces, Mohammed Mubarak Al Mazrouie, Undersecretary of the Court of Abu Dhabi Crown Prince, Staff Major General Juma Ahmed Al Bawardi, Commander of U.A.E. Land Forces, Major General Staff Pilot Ibrahim Nasser Al Alawi, Commander of UAE Air Force and Air Defence and Mohammed Hammad Al Shamsi, Deputy Secretary-General of Higher National Security Council and Mohammed Saeed Al Daheri, Ambassador of UAE to Saudi Arabia.

Prince Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud, Saudi Crown Prince, saw off Sheikh Mohamed bin Zayed Al Nahyan and other guests at the end of the exercise.

Land, air and naval forces of Saudi Arabia took part in the 'Saif Abdullah' military exercise, the largest in the history of the Kingdom's military, which was staged at three theatres of operations to strengthen Saudi armed forces' combat capability.

Mohamed bin Zayed at military exercise - Emirates 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mahatir

Black Eagle 90 said:


> I will be on the side that KSA should be increasing their Regular army to 700,000 men and make it a rotary force which will be doing duties on border security as well on regular basis. More over KSA should be doing JV with EU countries on developing Arms and equipment needed by Soldiers.



Useless man better instead concentrate on having highly mobile disciplined special forces such as SNG with strong firepower and air-cover. 

Besides the SNG is around 150 thousand and Saudi army another 150 thousand so today saudi arabia has around 300 thousand ground troops that is quite a large army . 

I personally think best for saudi to have total active troops of around 400 thousand and a highly trained reserve force of around 200 thousand .



Yzd Khalifa said:


> I no longer have an affection to Gucci mayne!



Funniest part yesterday saw video of afro-american gangsters fighting for al-nusra wearing basketball adidas sneakers and one of them had tupac shirt on . 

mut3a chicks prefer gucci man at least save some for the next bahrain trip .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mahatir

al-Hasani said:


>



please explain what are these missiles range and cep

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Al Bhatti said:


> April 29, 2014
> The UAE delegation accompanying the Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi included *Major General Staff Pilot Ibrahim Nasser Al Alawi, Commander of UAE Air Force and Air Defence *


Slightly off topic, but some of you guys have met this gentleman before. 

*Major General Staff Pilot Ibrahim Nasser Al Alawi, Commander of UAE Air Force and Air Defence *










N.B. He wasn't a major general then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## burning_phoneix

mahatir said:


> please explain what are these missiles range and cep



Chinese DF-3s...I believe 3000-4000 KM range.



Indos said:


> This person has three stars rank and still young, around 27 or early 30 I think, I bet he is from royal family, isnt it ?


He's a captain. Saudi ranking system adds crowns to the stars for ranks higher than Major.



AUz said:


> Then why do Kingdom has such a massive tank force?



Because most of our terrain is large, flat desert. 



RaptorRX707 said:


> Not really, every country has use many exercises, what do you think? Saudi doesn't have experiences in any war last 40 years except recent war with Yemen terrorisms (another Muslim brother). Saudi just purchase many US technology and then display them in amazing exercise, that's it.
> 
> Please keep remember yourself Iraq had superior technology more than 2000+ tanks, 450 aircrafts, 1,668 armored personal vehicles, 1,650 artillery, and vice versa during Gulf War 1991. Old days Iraq took alot of prides of these technology which will be same on Saudi Arabia and its similar trainings along with Arab countries.
> 
> You just see exercises pictures here that make you feel so good?
> 
> 
> Middle finger can be cut off easily, I will ignore it.



Iraq's "superior technology" didn't exist.

The vast majority of their tank force was obsolete T-55s and Chinese knock-off Type 59s and 69s. They had a few downgraded export version T-72s as well as their very very bad knock-off Assad Babel T-72s which were a knock-off of a badly downgraded tank. The M60A3s in Saudi service at the time were better overall.

Their aircraft consisted of obsolescent Soviet aircraft such as Mig-21s, Mig-23s and Tu-16s with a few french Mirage F1s thrown in. Their most advanced aircraft was the Mig-25, a complete generation behind the F-15Cs used by the RSAF and USAF.

They took pride in their numbers, not their superior technology. 



RaptorRX707 said:


> Sorry bro.
> 
> Just telling you the truth, it doesn't make any differences to Saudi Arabia's security, in the past wars you know Arab countries strongly believes in superior technology that were defeated and they will fail again even.



Which isn't true. Arab countries always were at an technological disadvantage or parity during their wars with Israel. I think the only examples of superior technology was the Egyptian SAM net and Wire guided anti tank missiles of the 1973 war. Otherwise, their tanks were badly lacking (T-55s versus upgraded Centurions and Pattons?) and they had nothing to match Israeli F-4 Phantoms.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## al-Hasani

mahatir said:


> please explain what are these missiles range and cep



A 4.000 km range and the missiles can carry nuclear warheads and conventional explosives weighing up to 2 tons.

As I wrote earlier.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ali_raza

Arabian Legend said:


>


what is this beast??


----------



## Hakan

*Saudi Arabia displays ballistic missiles for the first time*

*



*​
Saudi Arabia publicly displayed its Dong Feng-3 (DF-3) ballistic missiles for the first time in a 29 April parade marking the end of what was billed as its largest ever military exercise.

The parading of the missiles will be seen as the latest Saudi step to publicise its ballistic missile capability, which has included media coverage of the opening of the Strategic Missile Force's new headquarters in Riyadh in 2010.

The DF-3 (US designation: CSS-2) is a single-stage, liquid-fuel ballistic missile that was developed by China in the 1960s. It is estimated to have a range of 2,500 km with a 2,000 kg warhead, but suffers from poor accuracy.

It was confirmed in March 1988 that China had transferred an unspecified number of DF-3 missiles with conventional warheads to Saudi Arabia. The estimates of the number of missiles delivered to the kingdom range between 30 and 120.

Saudi television footage of the parade at Hafr al-Batin Airbase in the northeast of the kingdom showed two missiles with DF-3 written on them in Latin script. The missiles were mounted on the same towed erector launchers that have been seen in photographs of Chinese DF-3s. These launchers can only travel on paved surfaces, but provide an adequate level of mobility for firing from the prepared launch pads at Saudi ballistic missile bases.

Speculation that Saudi Arabia is in the process of replacing its DF-3s was fuelled by the circulation of a photograph of Prince Fahd bin Abdullah bin Muhammad al-Saud visiting the Strategic Missile Force headquarters in Riyadh during his brief tenure as deputy defence minister in 2013. The photograph shows senior officers presenting him with a display case containing models of three missiles, including one that looks like a DF-3. There has been speculation that one of the other two missiles in the case is a Chinese DF-25 (CCS-5) with a pointier nose for a conventional warhead.

In January, a _Newsweek_ story cited an unnamed "well-placed intelligence source" as saying Saudi Arabia began replacing its DF-3 from 2007, when it bought solid-fuel DF-25 missiles. The source said the United States approved the transfer after CIA analysts inspected the missiles and were satisfied that they were not designed to carry nuclear warheads.

Other weapons and platforms that were not previously known to have been acquired by Saudi Arabia but which featured in the parade included Oshkosh Mine Resistance Ambush Protected - All Terrain Vehicles (M-ATVs) and M113s that had been upgraded by the Turkish company FNSS into the M901A TOW anti-tank missile launcher variant.

The parade, marking the end of Exercise 'Saif Abdullah', was attended by dignitaries from various countries, including the king of Bahrain, the crown prince of Abu Dhabi, the Kuwaiti defence minister, and Pakistani Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif.

Saudi Chief of Staff General Hussain al-Qubail stressed the defensive posture of the Saudi armed forces, saying: "By conducting this exercise, we are preparing our forces to defend our holy places and our achievements ... we don't intend to attack anyone because it's not the kingdom's policy."

UPDATE: Saudi Arabia displays ballistic missiles for the first time - IHS Jane's 360
@al-Hasani @Arabian Legend 
Please mention me if you have pictures of the upgraded M113's.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Beautiful, and wish KSA could get DF-5 and DF-31 as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VelocuR

Is this true? 

"In January, a _Newsweek_ story cited an unnamed "well-placed intelligence source" as saying *Saudi Arabia began replacing its DF-3 from 2007, when it bought solid-fuel DF-25 missiles. The source said the United States approved the transfer after CIA analysts inspected the missiles and were satisfied that they were not designed to carry nuclear warheads. "*

US investigated DF-25 missiles, Does Saudi allow to let USA to investigate DF-25 missiles and other Pakistani missiles?


----------



## Luftwaffe

MM_Haider said:


> who is Abdullah? Is this some Miltary legend like Aziz Bhatti of Pakistan?



Many names Prophet Muhammad P.B.U.H his Father's name was Abdullah. Abdullah Ibn Zubair R.A was also a great Warrior, another possibility current king of KSA.

My take is Abdullah Ibn Zubair R.A the Warrior.



RaptorRX707 said:


> Is this true?
> 
> "In January, a _Newsweek_ story cited an unnamed "well-placed intelligence source" as saying *Saudi Arabia began replacing its DF-3 from 2007, when it bought solid-fuel DF-25 missiles. The source said the United States approved the transfer after CIA analysts inspected the missiles and were satisfied that they were not designed to carry nuclear warheads. "*
> 
> US investigated DF-25 missiles, Does Saudi allow to let USA to investigate DF-25 missiles and other Pakistani missiles?



Nope, false news...Chinese would never allow west near their products similar to the west not allowing Chinese...

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Right now China has been equipped with DF-26 and DF-27, maybe DF-25 is now being talking for the future purchase.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hindustani78

Wars are not any solution and countries in Middle east should bring in peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozzy22

Hindustani78 said:


> Wars are not any solution and countries in Middle east should bring in peace.




If you want peace prepare for war.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hakan

Arabian Legend said:


>


Are those AA missiles Chinese?


----------



## Hindustani78

ozzy22 said:


> If you want peace prepare for war.



at what price ?


----------



## Hakan

Hindustani78 said:


> at what price ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

Kaan said:


> Are those AA missiles Chinese?



Those the french Crotale.

R460 SICA (Shahine)
Thomson-CSF (now Thales) developed a specific version of the Crotale known as "Shahine" for Saudi Arabia. The system became operational in 1980. The main visible differences are mainly the carrier (an AMX 30 armoured carrier instead of the non protected classic carrier), and that it carries a six missile firing unit

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakan

Arabian Legend said:


> Those the french Crotale.
> 
> R460 SICA (Shahine)
> Thomson-CSF (now Thales) developed a specific version of the Crotale known as "Shahine" for Saudi Arabia. The system became operational in 1980. The main visible differences are mainly the carrier (an AMX 30 armoured carrier instead of the non protected classic carrier), and that it carries a six missile firing unit


Inshallah in the future you will buy from us. Maybe some ToT.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend

Kaan said:


> Inshallah in the future you will buy from us. Maybe some ToT.




Inshallah, Turkey and KSA have some military cooperation but lets hope for both to take it to the next level.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hindustani78

Kaan said:


>




I am talking in terms of life not money. Life is more important.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Kaan said:


> *Saudi Arabia displays ballistic missiles for the first time*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​
> Saudi Arabia publicly displayed its Dong Feng-3 (DF-3) ballistic missiles for the first time in a 29 April parade marking the end of what was billed as its largest ever military exercise.
> 
> The parading of the missiles will be seen as the latest Saudi step to publicise its ballistic missile capability, which has included media coverage of the opening of the Strategic Missile Force's new headquarters in Riyadh in 2010.
> 
> The DF-3 (US designation: CSS-2) is a single-stage, liquid-fuel ballistic missile that was developed by China in the 1960s. It is estimated to have a range of 2,500 km with a 2,000 kg warhead, but suffers from poor accuracy.
> 
> It was confirmed in March 1988 that China had transferred an unspecified number of DF-3 missiles with conventional warheads to Saudi Arabia. The estimates of the number of missiles delivered to the kingdom range between 30 and 120.
> 
> Saudi television footage of the parade at Hafr al-Batin Airbase in the northeast of the kingdom showed two missiles with DF-3 written on them in Latin script. The missiles were mounted on the same towed erector launchers that have been seen in photographs of Chinese DF-3s. These launchers can only travel on paved surfaces, but provide an adequate level of mobility for firing from the prepared launch pads at Saudi ballistic missile bases.
> 
> Speculation that Saudi Arabia is in the process of replacing its DF-3s was fuelled by the circulation of a photograph of Prince Fahd bin Abdullah bin Muhammad al-Saud visiting the Strategic Missile Force headquarters in Riyadh during his brief tenure as deputy defence minister in 2013. The photograph shows senior officers presenting him with a display case containing models of three missiles, including one that looks like a DF-3. There has been speculation that one of the other two missiles in the case is a Chinese DF-25 (CCS-5) with a pointier nose for a conventional warhead.
> 
> In January, a _Newsweek_ story cited an unnamed "well-placed intelligence source" as saying Saudi Arabia began replacing its DF-3 from 2007, when it bought solid-fuel DF-25 missiles. The source said the United States approved the transfer after CIA analysts inspected the missiles and were satisfied that they were not designed to carry nuclear warheads.
> 
> Other weapons and platforms that were not previously known to have been acquired by Saudi Arabia but which featured in the parade included Oshkosh Mine Resistance Ambush Protected - All Terrain Vehicles (M-ATVs) and M113s that had been upgraded by the Turkish company FNSS into the M901A TOW anti-tank missile launcher variant.
> 
> The parade, marking the end of Exercise 'Saif Abdullah', was attended by dignitaries from various countries, including the king of Bahrain, the crown prince of Abu Dhabi, the Kuwaiti defence minister, and Pakistani Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif.
> 
> Saudi Chief of Staff General Hussain al-Qubail stressed the defensive posture of the Saudi armed forces, saying: "By conducting this exercise, we are preparing our forces to defend our holy places and our achievements ... we don't intend to attack anyone because it's not the kingdom's policy."
> 
> UPDATE: Saudi Arabia displays ballistic missiles for the first time - IHS Jane's 360
> @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend
> Please mention me if you have pictures of the upgraded M113's.



KSA, UAE and Jordan should work with Ukraine, China and Russian on R&D of Liquid and Solid fuel rocket systems for SLVs and Missiles.


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Kaan said:


> Inshallah in the future you will buy from us. Maybe some ToT.



Wish to see JV...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@Black Eagle 90 not a chit-chat thread mate.​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rockstar08

Arabian Legend said:


> No not stander. The G3 only used by some paratroopers and naval units. Other naval unites use the Steyr AUG.



ok but why they are still using G3 , if they can easily afford M4 ?!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Beautiful, and wish KSA could get DF-5 and DF-31 as well.



There is only one possibility where KSA would obtain this kind of hyper offensive missiles.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Yzd Khalifa said:


> There is only one possibility where KSA would obtain this kind of hyper offensive missiles.



These weapons would only have a defensive purpose, since KSA has to make sure no enemy would dare to take the military action against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## al-Hasani

@ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan 

Looking forward to ever increasing KSA/Arab-China ties. It's about time to further kickstart the ancient Arab-Sino relations. Only fitting for the world's two most populous ethnic groups and we got the resources that you seek and in China we have the biggest market. I really wish for us working closer with China in terms of joint military projects. I know that China is already the biggest trading partner of KSA and the GCC but we should always aim for higher goals. We have a very humble military industry but in the upcoming decades I expect that to have changed very much so.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

al-Hasani said:


> @ChineseTiger1986 @Chinese-Dragon @Wholegrain @Hu Songshan
> 
> Looking forward to ever increasing KSA/Arab-China ties. It's about time to further kickstart the ancient Arab-Sino relations. Only fitting for the world's two most populous ethnic groups and we got the resources that you seek and in China we have the biggest market. I really wish for us working closer with China in terms of joint military projects. I know that China is already the biggest trading partner of KSA and the GCC but we should always aim for higher goals. We have a very humble military industry but in the upcoming decades I expect that to have changed very much so.



Indeed, but some superpower will not be happy about this.

Maybe KSA needs more defensive weapons to keep itself, since DF-3 or DF-21 might not be enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> These weapons would only have a defensive purpose, since KSA has to make sure no enemy would dare to take the military action against it.



I'm not questioning China's commitment to KSA's security. I understand that China is willing to cooperate with us on all levels, military to education to diplomacy to economics and so on. 

China, as well, is not known to have an aggressive military posture, which is something we in common.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Indeed, but some superpower will not be happy about this.
> 
> Maybe KSA needs more defensive weapons to keep itself, since DF-3 or DF-21 might not be enough.



on case of iran nuclear weapons KSA become angry . they are also shifting towards others rather than USA ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

What is this system?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Desert Fox

Zarvan said:


>


Could someone tell me which AK variant this soldier is holding???


And why does he have two AK's??? (in the pic below) :



Zarvan said:


>


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Yzd Khalifa said:


> I'm not questioning China's commitment to KSA's security. I understand that China is willing to cooperate with us on all levels, military to education to diplomacy to economics and so on.
> 
> China, as well, is not known to have an aggressive military posture, which is something we in common.



True, we are only developing our weapons to defend ourselves.



rockstar08 said:


> on case of iran nuclear weapons KSA become angry . they are also shifting towards others rather than USA ..



Well, i don't think KSA would mind too much about Iran's nuclear weapons, since Iran also has the right to defend itself.

But overall, the nuclearization of the ME seems to be inevitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> True, we are only developing our weapons to defend ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, i don't think KSA would mind too much about Iran's nuclear weapons, since Iran also has the right to defend itself.
> 
> But overall, the nuclearization of the ME seems to be inevitable.



I think KSA give a lot of importance to iran's nuclear program . it will trigger a nuclear arm race in region .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

rockstar08 said:


> I think KSA give a lot of importance to iran's nuclear program . it will trigger a nuclear arm race in region .



The world is too complicated, you cannot be truly capable to defend yourself without the nuclear weapons.

The best would be the nuclear weapons with the ICBMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The world is too complicated, you cannot be truly capable to defend yourself without the nuclear weapons.
> 
> The best would be the nuclear weapons with the ICBM.



brother you are right , but more weapons means more chance of usage .... don't you support uncle sam nuclear free world ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

rockstar08 said:


> brother you are right , but more weapons means more chance of usage .... don't you support uncle sam nuclear free world ?



Not every nation can afford the true nuclear deterrence, and people are not fool to use it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Not every nation can afford the true nuclear deterrence, and people are not fool to use it.



dude trust me , you don't know arabs for now  hahahahah


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

rockstar08 said:


> dude trust me , you don't know arabs for now  hahahahah



KSA is like a rich man who wants to buy a rifle to protect his wealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ozzy22

Hindustani78 said:


> I am talking in terms of life not money. Life is more important.



You’re hearts in the right place but unfortunately that’s not how the world works


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

rockstar08 said:


> dude trust me , you don't know arabs for now  hahahahah


AND What doesn't he know about the Arabs?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Yzd Khalifa said:


> AND What doesn't he know about the Arabs?


Most probably nothing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Yzd Khalifa said:


> AND What doesn't he know about the Arabs?



the short temper ..... I am not talking about specifically KSA but all arabs as general



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> KSA is like a rich man who wants to buy a rifle to defend his wealth.



yesh the want and they have right to defend ... but what my point is by iran getting nuclear and so do KSA will trigger arm race .. and I don't think west will make them selves blind on arab countries getting nuclears ,, after all they also need to protect Israel from any possible threat ..


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

rockstar08 said:


> the short temper ..... I am not talking about specifically KSA but all arabs as general


 
People would only go rampage when they have nothing to lose.

This is the common human behavior.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rockstar08

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> People would only go rampage when they have nothing to lose.
> 
> This is the common human behavior.



I agree ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

rockstar08 said:


> yesh the want and they have right to defend ... but what my point is by iran getting nuclear and so do KSA will trigger arm race .. and I don't think west will make them selves blind on arab countries getting nuclears ,, after all they also need to protect Israel from any possible threat ..



The US is starting to lose the control on the ME, so now it is the perfect time for getting the nuclear weapons and one more step further...the ICBMs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rockstar08

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The US is starting lose the control on the ME, so now it is the perfect time for getting the nuclear weapons and one more step further...the ICBMs.



no that's too much to say for now I think ... unless USA is in Iraq and Afghanistan , ME will be under their influence .. and for KSA its important to have NW as I consider to protect pak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doritos

rockstar08 said:


> no that's too much to say for now I think ... unless USA is in Iraq and Afghanistan , ME will be under their influence .. and for KSA its important to have NW as I consider to protect pak



JEW USA is in the GCC, that's how they keep their influence.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

rockstar08 said:


> no that's too much to say for now I think ... unless USA is in Iraq and Afghanistan , ME will be under their influence .. and for KSA its important to have NW as I consider to protect pak



The world is changing fast, and you can never predict what will happen in the next decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The world is changing fast, and you can never predict what will happen in the next decade.



yes I agree but even in coming decade , I don't think USA will leave GCC , they need what they want , Oil and watch over pak from Afghanistan ...
GCC countries are looking for another superpower , china needs to spread their influence in ME, just like Russian take stand for Syria ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hindustani78

ozzy22 said:


> You’re hearts in the right place but unfortunately that’s not how the world works



So why world should work in such a way in which the lifes of millions should be in danger ?


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

rockstar08 said:


> yes I agree but even in coming decade , I don't think USA will leave GCC , they need what they want , Oil and watch over pak from Afghanistan ...
> GCC countries are looking for another superpower , china needs to spread their influence in ME, just like Russian take stand for Syria ..



We should wait and see.

But i can assure you that China is not looking for the same role as the US did in the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> We should wait and see.
> 
> But i can assure you that China is not looking for the same role as the US did in the ME.



I know dude , but its not about forcing , what I mean it by investing and deals ... you need potent navy with Carriers to hold Arabian waters .. like US did ...
but you guys have a long journey


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

rockstar08 said:


> I know dude , but its not about forcing , what I mean it by investing and deals ... you need potent navy with Carriers to hold Arabian waters .. like US did ...
> but you guys have a long journey



Right now it is too complicated to explain.

BTW, how about we listen about the opinion of the Saudi members here, let's see if their country does need ICBMs or not.

@Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Mosamania @Arabian Knight

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Right now it is too complicated to explain.
> 
> BTW, how about we listen about the opinion of the Saudi members here, let's see if their country does need ICBMs or not.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Mosamania @Arabian Knight



If you ask me we need them and not only that but nuclear weapons as well which I am sure that we will get eventually. Regardless of whatever the Mullah's in Iran do. Israel, a neighbor, already have them.

The future energy source of KSA will also be nuclear energy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Right now it is too complicated to explain.
> 
> BTW, how about we listen about the opinion of the Saudi members here, let's see if their country does need ICBMs or not.
> 
> @Yzd Khalifa @al-Hasani @Arabian Legend @JUBA @Mosamania @Arabian Knight



good idea lets see what KSA members have to say about it..



al-Hasani said:


> If you ask me we need them and not only that but nuclear weapons as well which I am sure that we will get eventually. Regardless of whatever the Mullah's in Iran do. Israel, a neighbor, already have them.
> 
> The future energy source of KSA will also be nuclear energy.



but Israel and iran are your real enemies


----------



## al-Hasani

rockstar08 said:


> good idea lets see what KSA members have to say about it..
> 
> 
> 
> but Israel and iran are your real enemies



Israel is not a enemy or a threat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

al-Hasani said:


> If you ask me we need them and not only that but nuclear weapons as well which I am sure that we will get eventually. Regardless of whatever the Mullah's in Iran do. Israel, a neighbor, already has them.
> 
> The future energy source of KSA will also be nuclear energy.



You also have to worry about the US, since you want to do big business with China, this is good for your national interest, but it is against the US national interest.

Since China's global naval projection isn't ready yet, so we can't directly protect you against the potential US sarbotage against your country.

So to provide your country the ICBMs will not leave you completely defenseless and vulnerable against the US sarbotage.

We cannot offer you the protection right now, so we rather give you the rifle to protect by your own.

The US invaded Iraq since Saddam got no ICBM to deter against it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

al-Hasani said:


> Israel is not a enemy or a threat.



was that a political or general statement ?? and what about public opinion ?


----------



## al-Hasani

rockstar08 said:


> was that a political or general statement ?? and what about public opinion ?



Israel is neither a enemy nor a ally. The fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran are on the other hand. The only enemy I can think of. But they have already been conquered militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and ethnically by our ancestors.

The point is, which KSA and it's allies have made clear more than once, is that we will never allow any regional hegemony nor do I think that it is possible for anyone in the ME.

@ChineseTiger1986

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

al-Hasani said:


> Israel is neither a enemy nor a ally. The fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran are on the other hand. The only enemy I can think of. But they have already been conquered militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and ethnically by our ancestors.
> 
> The point is, which KSA and it's allies have made clear more than once, is that we will never allow any regional hegemony nor do I think that it is possible for anyone in the ME.
> 
> @ChineseTiger1986



brother no offence , but you can not live in present by celebrating the victory of your past ancestors over an so called enemy ???


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

al-Hasani said:


> Israel is neither a enemy nor a ally. The fake wannabe Arab Mullah's in Iran are on the other hand. The only enemy I can think of. But they have already been conquered militarily, religiously, culturally, linguistically and ethnically by our ancestors.
> 
> The point is, which KSA and it's allies have made clear more than once, is that we will never allow any regional hegemony nor do I think that it is possible for anyone in the ME.
> 
> @ChineseTiger1986



Will KSA get caved in from the pressure by the US for the ICBM acquisition?

But i still hope you and Iran can live peaceful together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

rockstar08 said:


> brother no offence , but you can not live in present by celebrating the victory of your past ancestors over an so called enemy ???



We are not celebrating anything. They are too insignificant for that. Those same ancestors created 3 of the 11 largest empires the world has seen from Portugal to modern-day India BTW. More than any other ethnic group in the top 15. The conquest of what is now Iran today is just 1 small chapter. I am just saying that we know how to deal with them.

We want nothing to do with them. Very simple. Never needed them for anything either nor do we obviously need them now. Nor can that pariah state ever be trusted. We Arabs and Iranains don't like each other. Very simple.

Quite frankly I don't even want to discuss them on this thread since they are completely irrelevant for the topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rockstar08

al-Hasani said:


> We are not celebrating anything. They are too insignificant for that. Those same ancestors created 3 of the 11 largest empires the world has seen from Portugal to modern-day India BTW. More than any other ethnic group in the top 15. The conquest of what is now Iran today is just 1 small chapter. I am just saying that we know how to deal with them.
> 
> We want nothing to do with them. Very simple. Never needed them for anything either nor do we obviously need them now. Nor can that pariah state ever be trusted. We Arabs and Iranains don't like each other. Very simple.
> 
> Quite frankly I don't even want to discuss them on this thread since they are completely irrelevant for the topic.



I think we have same part of the history  as a muslim I share the history as you do and enjoy on the victory of our prophets and his companions over Persian empire ...as far as you guys know how to deal with them its ok for me ..
and yeah we are off topic 
by the way I have a question , this DF missile series KSA have are two stage ballistic missile ?? and as some members say its gone through upgrade process , do you have any detail of upgrades ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Will KSA get caved in from the pressure by the US for the ICBM acquisition?
> 
> But i still hope you and Iran can live peaceful together.



Yes, probably. But the neighborhood is difficult to predict. But I am not that worried about any attack on KSA to be honest. What is certain is that KSA is gong to rely a lot on nuclear energy in the future (that is already decided) and KSA will not allow any hegemony for any rival/enemy in the region nor it's allies. Countermeasures will be taken.

My friend the day China and Japan become allies KSA and Iran will become allies as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

al-Hasani said:


> Yes, probably. But the neighborhood is difficult to predict. But I am not that worried about any attack on KSA to be honest. What is certain is that KSA is gong to rely a lot on nuclear energy in the future (that is already decided) and KSA will not allow any hegemony for any rival/enemy in the region nor it's allies. Countermeasures will be taken.



Well, you guys and Iran don't have to love each other, just maintaining the status quo and don't fight each other, since the war isn't good for both side.

BTW, the declined US will soon allow the Japanese right-wing fascists to nuclearize themselves, but at the same time, the Arab world will get the same, since by then, the US will soon lose the legitimacy to criticize other nations' nuclearization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

al-Hasani said:


> they have already been conquered religiously, culturally, linguistically and ethnically by our ancestors.



I agree with this statement. Your ancestors have manged to conquer a lot of people. Credit must be given where it is due. Even in the Indian subcontinent a lot of people are forever conquered.


----------



## al-Hasani

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, you guys and Iran don't have to love each other, just maintaining the status quo and don't fight each other, since the war isn't good for both side.
> 
> BTW, the declined US will soon allow the Japanese Right-Wing Fascists to nuclearize themselves, but at the same time, the Arab world will get the same, since by then, the US will soon lose the legitimacy to criticize other nations' nuclearization.



Well, I doubt that there will be any war. Based on history I can just tell you that there will not be any real alliance and we are thankful for that. At least I am.

Yes, what Japan under Abe is doing is obviously not acceptable for China which is completely understandable. Japan was always a dwarf compared to China and everything Japanese is basically a ripoff of Chinese culture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

al-Hasani said:


> Well, I doubt that there will be any war. Based on history I can just tell you that there will not be any real alliance and we are thankful for that. At least I am.
> 
> Yes, what Japan under Abe is doing is obviously not acceptable for China which is completely understandable. Japan was always a dwarf compared to China and everything Japanese is basically a ripoff of Chinese culture.



The weakened US will soon allow Japan to acquire both nukes and ICBMs.

Since it is the US who wants to open the Pandora's Box, so i think it is a good opportunity for the Arab world to get its own to regain its sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## al-Hasani

@ChineseTiger1986 

I moved our discussion to another thread. We are a bit off-topic but some people began off-topic talk and it later evolved as it does on internet forums.​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

rockstar08 said:


> the short temper ..... I am not talking about specifically KSA but all arabs as general
> 
> 
> 
> yesh the want and they have right to defend ... but what my point is by iran getting nuclear and so do KSA will trigger arm race .. and I don't think west will make them selves blind on arab countries getting nuclears ,, after all they also need to protect Israel from any possible threat ..


Rocky bhai please see this:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rockstar08

Abu Nasar said:


> Rocky bhai please see this:



sir jee , the video is very nice . and I never say anything on credibility of arab forces ... its good to see arab forces in Afghnistan



al-Hasani said:


> @ChineseTiger1986
> 
> I moved our discussion to another thread. We are a bit off-topic but some people began off-topic talk and it later evolved as it does on internet forums.​



@al-Hasani mentioning me ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

@Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986 

A summery is needed please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Arabian Legend said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @ChineseTiger1986
> 
> A summery is needed please.



This is from last year's news, and it is confirmed that China has sold the DF-21 ballistic missiles to KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> This is from last year's news, and it is confirmed that China has sold the DF-21 ballistic missiles to KSA.



Thank you for your time but how come u never shared this with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hakan

I like how saudi is one of the highest military spenders and some of the guys are still using Ak's. 

Its an amazing weapon and the fact that is still comparable to modern day fire arms speaks for itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Haitham

Go ahead Saudi Arabia.......from my heart

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> What is this system?



Post#239

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> Post#239



I did suspect that these were Crotales but then looking at the tubes and vehicles, i also had a feeling that these might be coastal defense batteries with Harpoons or exocets onboard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Arabian Legend said:


> Thank you for your time but how come u never shared this with us.



I posted it before in the Chinese section, but the topic got soon locked by Hu Songshan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

The full parade

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SALMAN F

Altamimi said:


> The full parade


Welcome to the forum what country you are from???


----------



## Altamimi

SALMAN AL-FARSI said:


> Welcome to the forum what country you are from???



from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SALMAN F

Altamimi said:


> from the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia


Welcome ya halla to you and to all bani tamim


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> I did suspect that these were Crotales but then looking at the tubes and vehicles, i also had a feeling that these might be coastal defense batteries with Harpoons or exocets onboard.



The stander Crotales carries four tubes. The six missiles installed on the AMX 30 was customized as KSA requested.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Arabian Legend said:


> The stander Crotales carries four tubes. The six missiles installed on the AMX 30 was customized as KSA requested.



Precisely why i got confused as the cannisters look much different and bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The weakened US will soon allow Japan to acquire both nukes and ICBMs.
> 
> Since it is the US who wants to open the Pandora's Box, so i think it is a good opportunity for the Arab world to get its own to regain its sovereignty.



US will not allow that to happen. After Iran turn islamic in 1979 and took away their most advance fighter(F-14) that time, USA realised it cannot allow to sell its more advance weapon to even great allies. Which is why US do not approved F-22 to Japan.
Same as US will not allow a nuclear armed Japan. If Japan insist on acquring nuclear. The 28000 US soldiers in Okinawa will strike Japan first. Today, Japan may be US friend. But US never totally trust non white Allies. Next day, Japan maybe US enemy.
US is encouraging Japan to bark at China but it will not allow a nuclear Japan. All Japan nuclear facilities especially the highly enrich uranium is still under US monitoring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

This Video was taken by an in-sider during the parade:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kasperduba

*Altamimi@*
* أرحب يابوحميد، في كل مكان تروح له توزع صور هههههههه*


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

The whole parade as broadcasted on local TV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## affan my

Skywalker said:


> English Please


 Plz advice what kind of English you understand it????????????


----------



## burning_phoneix

Beast said:


> US will not allow that to happen. After Iran turn islamic in 1979 and took away their most advance fighter(F-14) that time, USA realised it cannot allow to sell its more advance weapon to even great allies. Which is why US do not approved F-22 to Japan.
> Same as US will not allow a nuclear armed Japan. If Japan insist on acquring nuclear. The 28000 US soldiers in Okinawa will strike Japan first. Today, Japan may be US friend. But US never totally trust non white Allies. Next day, Japan maybe US enemy.
> US is encouraging Japan to bark at China but it will not allow a nuclear Japan. All Japan nuclear facilities especially the highly enrich uranium is still under US monitoring.



The F-22 was never intended for export to any ally.

That's what the crap F-35 is for.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Men in Green

Thanks for posting wonderfull pics and vidoes of military exercise i really loved it <3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Altamimi

kasperduba said:


> *Altamimi@*
> * أرحب يابوحميد، في كل مكان تروح له توزع صور هههههههه*



البقى
يا رجل صار إدمان


----------



## Kompromat

Altamimi said:


> البقى
> يا رجل صار إدمان





Arabian Legend said:


> اهم شي بليز صور HD
> 
> ياليت نشوفكم في منتدى النقاشات السياسية للشرق الاوسط



Please only use English outside member's club, so that everyone can benefit from the discussion.

Thanks in advance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arabian Legend

Aeronaut said:


> Please only use English outside member's club, so that everyone can benefit from the discussion.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Roger that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> Please only use English outside member's club, so that everyone can benefit from the discussion.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



لا سأكتب بالعربية


----------



## Black Eagle 90

Arabian Legend said:


> Roger that.


So any chances of KSA increasing its Army as well as Air Force and Navy?


----------



## Skywalker

affan my said:


> Plz advice what kind of English you understand it????????????


I only understand the English which is called English not your version, sir?


----------



## affan my

Skywalker said:


> English Please


Plz advice what kind of English you understand it????????????


Skywalker said:


> I only understand the English which is called English not your version, sir?


 
its means that you couldn't be understand vocabulary plz elaborate my mistake it will be a great help of me and I curb my mistakes in future.


----------



## affan my

why all Muslims joined hands together make their on force without having negative things & cult SUNNI or SHIAA we recite same KALMA yes we had some difference which is arguable. Both creed should burn negative literature & will quite sure this that we get move in a right path.


----------



## Altamimi

affan my said:


> why all Muslims joined hands together make their on force without having negative things & cult SUNNI or SHIAA we recite same KALMA yes we had some difference which is arguable. Both creed should burn negative literature & will quite sure this that we get move in a right path.



can I ask a question please,, what if I say the most horrible things about your mother that aren't true, how would you react?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

KSA needs conscription for men.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

al-Hasani said:


> ​


@Armstrong @Neptune @Alpha1 

_It still runs_ !!! 

C&C Generals !!!


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Aeronaut said:


> KSA needs conscription for men.



Yes, they ought to do it, sir.


----------



## BATMAN

Very proud to see KSA getting serious, with what they should have been long time ago.
Clearly, exercises have sent the right type of message, in every continent of the world.
At the same time, KSA should have an alternate supplier, for its defence products. In Pakistan's 1965 war with India, Pakistan was denied spares and ammunition, right in the middle of the war, after that the than president gen. Ayyub laid foundation of Pakistan's local defence industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Saudis are not good with media production, although the arms were shown are top notch but the presentation and the place are poor. This is what I call military parade:






However, the exercise showed great capability of defending the kingdom on three fronts at the same time. It is the largest military drill has ever been conducted in terms of area, personnel and quality and quantity of equipment in the ME.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

@BLACKEAGLE

That would go against the otherwise traditionally somewhat secretive conduct of KSA. Iraq under Saddam Hussein was all about showing power externally but when it mattered it amounted to little.

Also KSA has not really conducted any such military exercises before.

In any case you should see the videos below or the photos as well. I think that the media production was OK. Not great but nor bad.































































The full parade:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

BLACKEAGLE said:


> Saudis are not good with media production, although the arms were shown are top notch but the presentation and the place are poor. This is what I call military parade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, the exercise showed great capability of defending the kingdom on three fronts at the same time. It is the largest military drill has ever been conducted in terms of area, personnel and quality and quantity of equipment in the ME.



 back! 

I'm against the whole parade thing, forget about the weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Skywalker said:


> I only understand the English which is called English not your version, sir?


I think he meant president's english or queens english ?


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer

Pak Army Chief Raheel Shareef witnesses ‘Sword of Abdullah’ exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

al-Hasani said:


> @BLACKEAGLE
> 
> 
> Also KSA has not really conducted any such military exercises before.



have you forgotten the army exercises ، تمرين سيف الاسلام,, تمرين جند الاسلام ,, were more than a 100 thousand solider have participated in including The ministry of interior plus the National guared

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arabian Legend

Altamimi said:


> have you forgotten the army exercises ، تمرين سيف الاسلام,, تمرين جند الاسلام ,, were more than a 100 thousand solider have participated in including The ministry of interior plus the National guared



Not as huge as this one is what @al-Hasani meant to say.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## affan my

Altamimi said:


> can I ask a question please,, what if I say the most horrible things about your mother that aren't true, how would you react?


 First of all we are not here to discuss about our mothers and being Pakistani we are respected every one mothers regarding horrible things of my mother is nothing because I am legitimate son of her but I will not sure about you ??????? so kindly don't meddle mother in this forum I thing you caught my point .


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Yzd Khalifa said:


> back!
> 
> I'm against the whole parade thing, forget about the weapons.


Don't agree with you. Military parades raise the morale of the army and people and deter enemies. You get to show your teeth from time to time to give them a clue about what they are going to get if they misbehave.



affan my said:


> First of all we are not here to discuss about our mothers and being Pakistani we are respected every one mothers regarding horrible things of my mother is nothing because I am legitimate son of her but I will not sure about you ??????? so kindly don't meddle mother in this forum I thing you caught my point .


You misunderstood his message.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Altamimi

affan my said:


> First of all we are not here to discuss about our mothers and being Pakistani we are respected every one mothers regarding horrible things of my mother is nothing because I am legitimate son of her but I will not sure about you ??????? so kindly don't meddle mother in this forum I thing you caught my point .



sir first of all, I didn't mean to be disrespectful, but i wanted to to understand my point that shia say bad things about our mother in Islam Aisha the wife of our prophet Mohammed صلى الله عليه و سلم 
​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Altamimi said:


> sir first of all, I didn't mean to be disrespectful, but i wanted to to understand my point that shia say bad things about our mother in Islam Aisha the wife of our prophet Mohammed صلى الله عليه و سلم
> ​


Sir don't get involved in religious discussion tell me when Saudi Arabia is expected to order Submarines and also are you expecting to order some more corvettes and Frigates because their were news that you want to buy some Corvettes from Saudi Arabia


----------



## affan my

Altamimi said:


> sir first of all, I didn't mean to be disrespectful, but i wanted to to understand my point that shia say bad things about our mother in Islam Aisha the wife of our prophet Mohammed صلى الله عليه و سلم
> ​


 SORRY FOR MISUNDERSTOOD YOUR REMARKS

Now I am completely understand your view but regarding shiaa’s allegation which you mention above was base lace . They are misguided & its our responsibility to preach them the right literature of ISLAM same as we taught with other religions and convince them.
We should try to stagnant to make them brimstone into the hell and teach them that you are going to the wrong way and try to bedecked there after dead life or if they doesn’t parse this
then MAY ALLAH WILL DEAL WITH THEM BY THERE OWN WAY.

Thanks


----------



## Umair Nawaz

Can anyone share the pictures of exercises?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Umair Nawaz said:


> Can anyone share the pictures of exercises?


The 20 something pages speak for themselves. 

Chief witnesses 'Sword of Abdullah' exercises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

........

@al-Hasani @Yzd Khalifa @Arabian Legend @JUBA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

So? ^


----------



## doritos

Yzd Khalifa said:


> So? ^



So it is time to launch these at the jews.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

doritos said:


> So it is time to launch these at the jews.



Never turned our guns to anyone premtively, which is why are we who we really are, unlike the misery you have gone through.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Falcon29

Yzd Khalifa said:


> So? ^



These are DF missiles from the parade, did you know these were paraded?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## e3nad3alek

Does anyone know how I can change the first flag?


----------



## Falcon29

doritos said:


> So it is time to launch these at the jews.



You have the worst satire someone could come across.



doritos said:


> So it is time to launch these at the jews.



You deserve his response for the moronic satire which is wrong in many ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## al-Hasani

Yzd Khalifa said:


> Never turned our guns to anyone premtively, which is why are we who we really are, unlike the misery you have gone through.



We have been semi-retired since our ancestors conquered half of the world and created 3 of the 11 largest empires the world have ever seen - more than any other ethnic group in the top 15.

I agree. No need to follow other retards of the region. Just look what they have "gained" from being pariah states.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Falcon29

@doritos 

I told you we need to stay united.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arabian Legend

Sword of Abdullah in action 

Skip to 3:15 

@al-Hasani @JUBA @Yzd Khalifa @BLACKEAGLE @Aeronaut @Zarvan @the rest

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Hazzy997 said:


> These are DF missiles from the parade, did you know these were paraded?


Yes, I do know, sir.  

It's nice to see you back once again, hope you're doing good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yzd Khalifa




----------



## truthseeker2010

did the king himself attended the exercise?


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

truthseeker2010 said:


> did the king himself attended the exercise?


No.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Yzd Khalifa said:


> No.


What about the Deputy Crown Prince? He was a fighter pilot too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yzd Khalifa

Abu Nasar said:


> What about the Deputy Crown Prince? He was a fighter pilot too.


Yes, sir. True.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bratva

I was wondering How come Saudi Arabia gets off the hook so easily after purchasing such missiles? Nobody made a hoopla over the violations ?


----------



## Arabian Legend

mafiya said:


> I was wondering How come Saudi Arabia gets off the hook so easily after purchasing such missiles? Nobody made a hoopla over the violations ?




Saudi Arabia purchased the DF-3 missiles in 1986 before the MTCR agreement. Later, in 1988 and through satellite imagery, the US found out that Saudi Arabia has acquired Chinese missiles that are capable of delivering nuclear warhead and insisted to examine them. Saudi Arabia gave the US a big NO and expelled the US ambassador. Till now there is no violation whatsoever.

Those missiles have gone through an upgrading phase due to their low accuracy.

In 2007, Saudi Arabia purchased the DF-21 but has not publicly disclosed them. in 2011, around 110 missiles have been delivered to the Country and again from KSA trusted partner, China. Now here what you can call a violation but since those missiles have not been publicly displayed, no one can point a finger. Saudi Arabia is a major player with a hand full of political and economical cards it can put on table. I'll leave it here and you do the math.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Arabian Legend



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

